# Q: What has 3 legs and lives on a farm?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wait for it......

A: The McCartneys. :twisted:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Hehehehe, I like it 

I see Paul's bought his wife a plane.
And he's bought her some wax strips for the other leg :lol:

Rogue


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Paul also bought her a new wooden leg for Christmas..........it wasn't her main present though.......

Just a stocking Filler


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Boom boom.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

they don't write them like that any more do they?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Shes happy, or at least everyone says theres a good spring in her step


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Rogue said:


> I see Paul's bought his wife a plane.
> And he's bought her some wax strips for the other leg :lol:
> Rogue


Quality! will def pass that one on! :lol:


----------

